# where are residential caravan parks?



## sassybutterfly49 (May 14, 2017)

Hi my name is sarah, and im pondering on moving abroad to one of the caravan parks were ther is other ex pats. not having much money, im looking for the cheapest way of doing this.

could you kind people take me through the process. i have 2 children aged 8 and 10. 
I dont mind starting off with the bare essentials and building things up as i go along.

so in short in looking for where the caravan parks are.
Whats the process, for moving abroad
what are the schools like for the children
can part time jobs be picked up easy enough.:amen:

cant think of anything else. but basically ive just thought about this recently. and need to know whats what.

I dont own my own home, i curently rent privatly. so nothing really holding me back here.
jobs ive done in the uk have been caring for the elderly in their own homes. bar work. and administration. so im fairly versatile. I am 49 years old.

Thank you and i am looking forwards to replys xxx:clock:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sassybutterfly49 said:


> Hi my name is sarah, and im pondering on moving abroad to one of the caravan parks were ther is other ex pats. not having much money, im looking for the cheapest way of doing this.
> 
> could you kind people take me through the process. i have 2 children aged 8 and 10.
> I dont mind starting off with the bare essentials and building things up as i go along.
> ...


:welcome:

You might actually find it cheaper to rent an apartment than a caravan on a site! To get an idea of what's out there, take a look at the links on the rental section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html

The bad news is, jobs arent that easy to come by. Unemployment on Spain is still about 3x that of the UK. You might pick up some uncontracted temp work - but you will need contracted work or other provable steady income or savings in order to register as resident. The amount varies, but expect to have to prove an income in excess of 1500€ a month for 3 of you, or savings of over 10k. Some areas ask for savings of 10k per person! 
If you don't have contracted work you will also need private healthcare. 

My two went to Spanish schools. On the link I gave you there's a section about education, so have a look at that. We were happy with the schools they attended. A 10 year old is 'borderline' for settling into learning a new language quickly enough in order to study in it, so you might end up having to pay for private school so that the older child can be taught in English.

For them to attend school, you need to be on the padrón. In most areas now, as an EU citizen you have to register as resident first - so you need the income etc etc before you can do anything else.....

Sorry - none of that is probably what you wanted to hear. 

Have a read of this MOVING TO SPAIN â€“ WHAT TO DO & WHEN | learn-aprender


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isn't the amount of income needed to become resident now 700 euros per person? I seem to recall reading somewhere that as the Spanish Minimum Wage had increase to over 7 euros an hour, so the amount needed for foreigners to register had increased pro rata.

Something interesting seems to be happening around here.....I now spend several days a week at the ADANA perrera and the number of Brits coming to volunteer help, adopt or just have a look round seems to be dwindling rapidly. Now it's Scandinavians, Finns and Dutch who are often the majority nationalities. So unlike four or five years ago.
Maybe it's apprehension about Brexit, maybe we're dying off and not being replaced (many of our British volunteers are elderly retired folk), I don't know. The Scandinavians etc. seem on the whole to be a younger bunch.
We're certainly living in interesting times....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> *Isn't the amount of income needed to become resident now 700 euros per person? I seem to recall reading somewhere that as the Spanish Minimum Wage had increase to over 7 euros an hour, so the amount needed for foreigners to register had increased pro rata.*
> 
> Something interesting seems to be happening around here.....I now spend several days a week at the ADANA perrera and the number of Brits coming to volunteer help, adopt or just have a look round seems to be dwindling rapidly. Now it's Scandinavians, Finns and Dutch who are often the majority nationalities. So unlike four or five years ago.
> Maybe it's apprehension about Brexit, maybe we're dying off and not being replaced (many of our British volunteers are elderly retired folk), I don't know. The Scandinavians etc. seem on the whole to be a younger bunch.
> We're certainly living in interesting times....


It varies tremendously from area to area. Many places don't expect as much for dependent children - but yes, something like 700€ a month for an adult seems to be the minimum. It won't necessarily be 3x that for one adult & two dependent children - but it might be.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Here in Benidorm it's as cheap to rent a 2 bedroom apartment as it is to rent a caravan on sites. It may be cheaper if you owned your own.


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

A few other things to consider:

Will you need permission from anyone else who has parental responsibility to take the children abroad to live?

What will you do with regard to health care?

If you've been receiving any in-work or out-of-work benefits, such as working tax credit, child tax credit, local housing allowance, you will find there is far less help of this sort available in Spain.

Finally, we don't know that the effect will be on the ability of UK citzens to get jobs in Spain, even where they are available, once the UK leaves the European Union.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> Isn't the amount of income needed to become resident now 700 euros per person? I seem to recall reading somewhere that as the Spanish Minimum Wage had increase to over 7 euros an hour, so the amount needed for foreigners to register had increased pro rata.
> 
> Something interesting seems to be happening around here.....I now spend several days a week at the ADANA perrera and the number of Brits coming to volunteer help, adopt or just have a look round seems to be dwindling rapidly. Now it's Scandinavians, Finns and Dutch who are often the majority nationalities. So unlike four or five years ago.
> Maybe it's apprehension about Brexit, maybe we're dying off and not being replaced (many of our British volunteers are elderly retired folk), I don't know. The Scandinavians etc. seem on the whole to be a younger bunch.
> We're certainly living in interesting times....


sorry this is off topic but can you volunteer at Adana if you are only over for a month at a time? I went there at the wrong time last time I was over and it was closed.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Roy C said:


> sorry this is off topic but can you volunteer at Adana if you are only over for a month at a time? I went there at the wrong time last time I was over and it was closed.


Of course!! Come up and see us. Opening hours on our website adana.es
Definitely more Finns, Danes, Swedes, French, Dutch than Brits visiting this year. Definitely fewer Brits.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Isn't the amount of income needed to become resident now 700 euros per person? I seem to recall reading somewhere that as the Spanish Minimum Wage had increase to over 7 euros an hour, so the amount needed for foreigners to register had increased pro rata.
> 
> Something interesting seems to be happening around here.....I now spend several days a week at the ADANA perrera and the number of Brits coming to volunteer help, adopt or just have a look round seems to be dwindling rapidly. Now it's Scandinavians, Finns and Dutch who are often the majority nationalities. So unlike four or five years ago.
> Maybe it's apprehension about Brexit, maybe we're dying off and not being replaced (many of our British volunteers are elderly retired folk), I don't know. The Scandinavians etc. seem on the whole to be a younger bunch.
> We're certainly living in interesting times....


When we adopted from ADANA in the nineties most of the volunteers I met were German. I was told that it was an ex ballet dancer from Germany who first set up the organisation, is this correct?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> When we adopted from ADANA in the nineties most of the volunteers I met were German. I was told that it was an ex ballet dancer from Germany who first set up the organisation, is this correct?


Load of excremento de toros. ADANA was founded in 1989 by a Spaniard, Frederico Bracho Guillen and a trio of English ladies, Margaret Snead and the delightful Longman sisters, Sonia and Hermione, who used to own a little bookshop in Plaza Manilva Estepona. The sisters, who have lived in Spain since infancy and are now in their seventies, are still very active in the organisation, in fact they are helping me organise our very popular Dog Show, Estepona Palacio May 28th.

Apparently there was an attempted coup by a group of Germans at one time but this was repelled by a coalition of British, Dutch, Spanish and other nationalities without recourse to actual hostilities, merely a somewhat heated AGM during which, I am told , chairs were thrown.
I don't allow that sort of thing at meetings I chair in my capacity as President.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

mrypg9 said:


> Load of excremento de toros. ADANA was founded in 1989 by a Spaniard, Frederico Bracho Guillen and a trio of English ladies, Margaret Snead and the delightful Longman sisters, Sonia and Hermione, who used to own a little bookshop in Plaza Manilva Estepona. The sisters, who have lived in Spain since infancy and are now in their seventies, are still very active in the organisation, in fact they are helping me organise our very popular Dog Show, Estepona Palacio May 28th.
> 
> Apparently there was an attempted coup by a group of Germans at one time but this was repelled by a coalition of British, Dutch, Spanish and other nationalities without recourse to actual hostilities, merely a somewhat heated AGM during which, I am told , chairs were thrown.
> I don't allow that sort of thing at meetings I chair in my capacity as President.


That's another bar room myth exposed  I used to go to that bookshop. One of my dogs won cup for best puppy, long time ago. The show was then held on land overlooking the beach.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Isobella said:


> That's another bar room myth exposed  I used to go to that bookshop. One of my dogs won cup for best puppy, long time ago. The show was then held on land overlooking the beach.


Wasn't it in the Parque de los Pedregales? I found some old photos. Maybe you are in them.
We've gone all up-market and hi-tech since then.....or aspiring to...


----------

